# 2 piece rod to match TD Advantage 2500?



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Just bought a Daiwa TD Advantage 2500 but I wouldn't mind a rod that is going to do it justice aswell. By the time I've got both spools filled with good braid and an RCS knob fitted I will probably need to keep it to $200. 6 - 12 lb rating would probably be just about right. Prefer a two piece... well, I PREFER 1 piece rods but I really NEED a two piece if possible unfortunately.

Suggestions?


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i suggest asking a mod nicely to move this from trip reports to tackle talk :lol: 
re: the rod, why not get a team daiwa advantage, i imagine it could go quite nicely with the advantage. $199 at motackle http://motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=pro ... ct_id=3316


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

It's already here in tackle talk, no need for a mod to move it as I put it here before you made that post... :? First post says I need a two piece, if I didn't I'd already have a TDA rod ordered.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah true, sorry mate completley forgot that when i looked at mo's


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

zipper said:


> yeah true, sorry mate completley forgot that when i looked at mo's


No dramas, it's not as easy as task as it seems (well maybe I'm just looking in the wrong places). Leader at the moment is a Tierra with EVA grips but it means giving up SiCs for Alconites.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

If you can, have a look at the Gladiator rods the new Snake Skin Sports, Titanium guides and a strong Fuji reel seat EVA grip for around $130-$140 (and come in 1 or 2 piece).


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> If you can, have a look at the Gladiator rods the new Snake Skin Sports, Titanium guides and a strong Fuji reel seat EVA grip for around $130-$140 (and come in 1 or 2 piece).


I saw them! They looked the goods but as I hadn't heard of them and found them on eBay I assumed they were just chinese rubbish dressed up. What's the goss on them Kelly?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Good price from Tacklemania. Cant seem to find the Gladiator website :shock: I have had my rod for about a year now and cant fault it, its nice and light and has plenty of grunt. I use a SOL 3000 and can cast small HB's and SP's no problem.
http://store.tacklemania.com.au/Items/1 ... hing%20Rod


> Gladiator Snake Skin Sports 2.1m 4kg 2 piece Spinning Fishing Rod
> Designed for casting soft plastics and hard body lures.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Forgot to add the stores that do stock them are selling truck loads of them due to the price and the quality.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Good enough for me. Ordered. Thanks heaps Kelly!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

is it possible to get that sexy piece of stick in a higher line class?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

zipper said:


> is it possible to get that sexy piece of stick in a higher line class?


6kg I think.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

perfect, i might pick one up myself soon, need one to match a 3000 penn pursuit


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

It refers to them as using an IM10 blank. I havent heard of this rating before, what does it mean? I think the highest Loomis uses is IM8??


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> It refers to them as using an IM10 blank. I havent heard of this rating before, what does it mean? I think the highest Loomis uses is IM8??


Horses for courses.



> The first thing you should know is there is no industry standard for IM6, IM7and IM8. Rather, it's a "range" that manufacturers use to classify their rods according to the "modulus" content. Modulus is a term that describes the stiffness to weight ratio of the graphite that's used to create the rod blank. Here's how it works&#8230;.when you cast a lure, the rod flexes with the weight of the lure, storing energy as it flexes. When the motion of the rod stops, the rod flexes and releases all of its stored energy to propel the lure. When you increase the modulus of the graphite, you increase the ability of that graphite to store and release energy. You also increase the speed that the rod releases the stored energy. That in turn, increases the lure speed that is generated in the cast. Increase the modulus and you increase the reaction speed and power of the rod blank.





> So (grossly oversimpifying) a rod made of IM6 can be built with similar strength and flex characteristics to a rod that uses cheaper material, while making the tube wall thinner, which in theory makes the rod lighter and more sensitive. On the other hand, just because a rod is built using IM6 does not mean it's a great rod. Exactly how the material is laid up in the blank, whether any other material (other graphite composites, fiberglass, aramid and gel-spun polys for instance) the taper, length, all go towards making a good blank. These things also affect the action (fast or slow taper). Then to make a good rod, you have to worry about the seat and handle, and how it's connected, guide material and so on.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

> Here's your "proof in the pudding":
> 
> Big box fishing retailer's discription of two different house brand rods:
> Rod Line 1 - "These rods are built on multilayer 45 million modulus Powerwall IM-8 blanks"
> ...


http://www.rodbuilding.org/read.php?2,281575

It seems that the actual value of an IM rating can vary between manufacturer.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Zipper I use a 6-8kg for my snapper Soft plastic work and it does a great job.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Well tacklemania gets a big thumbs up from me! Ordered Saturday, Shipped via Air Express on Monday and arrived today. Can't complain with that sort of service. I'll do a review of the rod once I get a chance to take it out but certainly looks good enough. I guess it's comparable to a dropshot with better looks.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,why not give the shimano mexican raider 2 rod a try.you will be suprise how good they are.if youre feeling a bit more flashy rod...........wouldnt go past the loomis as they comes with lifetime warranty!!!.just my 2 cents.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Already got my rod. After flicking small poppers with it I would say i would take it over one of those mexican raiders any day... I only say this because fishnfreak just bought a raider :twisted:. The fact that it performs extremely well (much better than the shimano graphite rods I've owned) and is cheap to boot means I've got myself something that flicks light lures a country mile that I'm not afraid to thrash.

Loomis would have been WAY out of my budget and then I would've treated it the way it deserved to be treated (with respect) and that's just not my style lol.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> Already got my rod. After flicking small poppers with it I would say i would take it over one of those mexican raiders any day... I only say this because fishnfreak just bought a raider :twisted:. The fact that it performs extremely well (much better than the shimano graphite rods I've owned) and is cheap to boot means I've got myself something that flicks light lures a country mile that I'm not afraid to thrash.
> 
> Loomis would have been WAY out of my budget and then I would've treated it the way it deserved to be treated (with respect) and that's just not my style lol.


L3GACY im glad you are happy with the rod I hate recommending stuff and people turning around and saying its crap. For the money they are a top rod in my opinion and yes they do cast extremely well.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

GoneFishn said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Already got my rod. After flicking small poppers with it I would say i would take it over one of those mexican raiders any day... I only say this because fishnfreak just bought a raider :twisted:. The fact that it performs extremely well (much better than the shimano graphite rods I've owned) and is cheap to boot means I've got myself something that flicks light lures a country mile that I'm not afraid to thrash.
> ...


Nah thanks Kelly, it'll certainly do the job. It is crap (compared to loomis, hastings etc) but it doesn't feel like a $130 rod, it feels MUCH better than that.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

bloody hell Jon, do you always have to go in the opposite way of me, even if it means you buy inferior stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> bloody hell Jon, do you always have to go in the opposite way of me, even if it means you buy inferior stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


I only do the opposite because you keep buying the wrong gear. :twisted:


----------



## Wannafish (Nov 27, 2008)

Arman has them at Chatswood, they do look great for the price.
Come in a 2kg / 4kg / 6kg line class.


----------

